# I'm Shocked ShiKid!!!!!!



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

All these years and I thought you were a mallard purists. Just when you think you know someone and you run across this. I always though you were a closet diver hunter.:lol::evil::lol:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

See!! Those suckers do go into the corn! :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

:yikes: God that's almost scary Jeff! :lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

just ducky said:


> :yikes: God that's almost scary Jeff! :lol:


I know right!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats really good... Bwaaaahaahaa


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

haha man this place is just not safe. i go away for a day and i get tossed to the wolves...


i must warn you dahmer, i might have a few PS skills and you mighta just opened a huge can of worms.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> haha man this place is just not safe. i go away for a day and i get tossed to the wolves...
> 
> 
> i must warn you dahmer, i might have a few PS skills and you mighta just opened a huge can of worms.


Bring it Nancy! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

hey Jeff...believe the Kid when he's saying this.  I think the holy war has just begun :lol:

As Elmer Fudd used to say...Be veeeeewwwwy cawwwful. :lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I was getting bored of all the season date threads.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> I was getting bored of all the season date threads.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I especially like the one about what snacks we take out. Now there's a topic I can't recall anyone EVER posting up here. Then again, why would they? :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Funny part is I did not realize the joke when I first read the thread... Mark my words we will see a pic of Kid with a couple fist fulls of mergies before the end of the 2014 season. He can't resist forever!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Funny part is I did not realize the joke when I first read the thread... Mark my words we will see a pic of Kid with a couple fist fulls of mergies before the end of the 2014 season. He can't resist forever!


back in the day when we still owned the A, B, C zones (now federal land)....we used to stack those mergs like cordwood. that was back when shells were cheap tho.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

my first thought was to find a solid strap of mallards and photoshop jeffs face on to it....then i thought about that for a second and didn't want to make him look that good. I'm now looking for a one of those grebe trophy shots....stay tuned.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

browsing the internets and I came across this...is that you jeff?


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

...


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> browsing the internets and I came across this...is that you jeff?


Man I forgot about that photo. What a day that was. We couldnt keep the coots out of the hole. We could of limited out on mallards but why. Coots are way better eating.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Love it! And so the war begins :lol:


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Good S**t!!! Ganzers & Coots, every duck hunter's prized bag. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think your coot has a band on it.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Love it! And so the war begins :lol:


 
Set back and watch JD... I don't think either one of them are done yet.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting......................


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Far more entertaining than Twinkies and Gatoraid, thanks for the laugh guys!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

how do you guys think jeff gets all those mergs back to the boat when he shoots them...


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I just found this photo of Dan back when he was in High school when his merg killing began. Love the fro man.:lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> how do you guys think jeff gets all those mergs back to the boat when he shoots them...


 Dam I miss that dog.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hahaha am i wearing a black hoodie? and bon jovi...omygod


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I finally figured out why you are a closet merganser killer. This picture says it all.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> I finally figured out why you are a closet merganser killer. This picture says it all.


no way, thats definitely a photoshop


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

Did I see a hint of pink on that poodle? Just what closet door did you say you came from?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

RedNeckWino said:


> Did I see a hint of pink on that poodle? Just what closet door did you say you came from?


You sure did. Thats what draws those mergs in so close!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> I finally figured out why you are a closet merganser killer. This picture says it all.


Looks like a poster for PETA! :lol:

Now this is what I call entertainment. Hold on guys...gotta go pop a bowl of popcorn :evilsmile


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess. No worse than me hunting with a Jack Russel this year. His training is coming along great. Just over a year old. But no way in heck would I dress him in pink. That's like a prescription grade issue I think.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

RedNeckWino said:


> Did I see a hint of pink on that poodle? Just what closet door did you say you came from?


thats really just sardine oil he smothers his dog in before hunting. thats part of his secret mergy attack plan.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

POPCORN IS HOT AND BUTTERED. Ding ding, let page 3 continue......
Sorry Dahmer, not the same as your butterball buffies.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats really just sardine oil he smothers his dog in before hunting. thats part of his secret mergy attack plan.


Hey dont be giving away all my secerts now. Its taken me many years to perfect this attack plan.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Looks like a poster for PETA! :lol:
> 
> Now this is what I call entertainment. Hold on guys...gotta go pop a bowl of popcorn :evilsmile


I cant believe Dan put a Santa hat in that poor cat!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Can't dig up a photo of a certain fat Elvis with some birds? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I heard Jeff was guiding this year, picked up a new boat to shuffle his fish duck hunters back and forth to the layouts. One heck of a tender you got there Jeff.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hahaha...these photo shop antics are getting out of control. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I heard Jeff was guiding this year, picked up a new boat to shuffle his fish duck hunters back and forth to the layouts. One heck of a tender you got there Jeff.


Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I see i have some work to do.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Where's that old "Aunt Jane's Picklemobile"? Wow is that showing my age. The majority of you have no friggin idea what I'm talking about do you???
Google it...maybe?


----------

